# Knife sharpening thread



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Im looking for new ways to sharpen my knifes, Ive never been able to sharpen them on a plan old stone like all the hunters in my town but im willing to try anything. So how do you sharpen your knifes ?

-Anthony


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I use diamond stones now a days.


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

I have used stones for years, but I love my Work Sharp WSKTS. It puts a convex edge on my knives that I can shave with very quickly.










I can put a razor edge on my Becker BK2.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just use a Smith's stone. not only is it good to keep them sharp, but I find the process very relaxing.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's a thread I started. Love this system, get me shaving sharp blades everytime. A bit of a learning curve but once used to it, fantastic edges!
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/knives-swords-blades-axes-spears-daggers-machetes/1296-my-new-favorite-knife-sharpener.html


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a couple of Japanese water stones as well as Shapton glass stones with diamond plate also. It really depends on what the knife will be used for. My kitchen knives are high polished with razor shape edges taken to very fine stone while my pocket is done on a simple course and fine sided diamond plate. My kitchen knife with slice produce without brusing it but won't cut rope efficiently while my pocket knife will. My hunting knives are between the two types.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been sharpening mine on an Arkansas oil stone, than a straight razor oil stone.
I have had both for almost 30 + years

seems a vast majority of folks that do not have the time or patience / skill set
use this Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker (Set)








there are a many Utube for it


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow brimstone that looks pretty awsome!


----------

